# Problem transferring Fictionwise book to Sony Reader Library?



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't often buy from Fictionwise, but I purchased a book today and am having trouble transferring it to my Sony Reader Library on my PC. If anyone can offer advice, I would really appreciate it. This is what I did:

Downloaded the purchased book (Secure ePub format) to a folder on my PC;

Double-clicked (to open) the file on my PC. (This is what I do with library books to transfer them to my PC's Sony Reader Library.) This resulted in the error *"Adobe error (-1145)"*

Next I tried opening the file from my Reader Library on my PC by going to "File" and "Import File" and choosing the book. Nothing happened.

Just to make sure, I tried opening another book I had previously purchased through Fictionwise that I had previously downloaded without problems (although I admit that I can't remember exactly how I did it before, as it was several months ago), and got the same error message.

I was able to transfer a library book to my Reader Library on the PC without problems, though.

Does anybody else have the same problem?

Thanks,
N


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Possibly someone will jump in here but, as you know, we have only a few Sony people here. . . .you might get a quicker answer on the Mobile Read forums in their Sony reader section. . . . ..good luck!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't had my Sony for more than a few weeks, but I have had difficulty opening a library book that I transferred directly to the Sony Reader software. So, I opened it in Adobe Digital Editions, transfered that file to the Sony Reader software and I was able to open the book.

I googled your issue, and came across this forum posting, which may help you:

http://forums.adobe.com/message/2629082#2629082


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the advice!  After posting here, I spent some more time trying to figure it out, and decided to try going through Adobe Digital Editions too.  I was prompted to update it (I hadn't opened it in months) so I did, and once I did that, the book opened up in my Sony Reader Library just fine.

By the way, I had also contacted Fictionwise about it, and this is what they advised me to do too.  I was impressed with how quickly Fictionwise responded.

N


----------

